# If levels now fine, why do i feel so bad?



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Has anyone had this happen? I expected my labs to show that my levels had tanked. Lately I've been feeling beyond EXHAUSTED all day long, cold, joint pain, hair loss, and light-headed when I stand up after lying or sitting. I went to my GP who said blood pressure is fine and redid my labs. I really thought that they would show low levels of free hormones, but they were my best labs so far. On 5mg tapazole:
ALT 15 (<36) this was 55 at my appointmet 6 weeks ago when on 10mg
TSH undetectable
Free T4- 17 (12-22) this was 9.9 6 weeks ago (7.2-21)
Free T3- 4.6 (2.6-5.7) this was 3.9 6 weks ago (2.9-6)

HB and all other bloodwork is normal. Any thoughts? I know that the reference ranges are different, but if my bloodwork is the best it's been, why do I feel the worst? I'm afraid to bug my docs about it at risk for sounding like a complainer, or worse, getting labelled with depression. What am I missing here?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you had ferritin and D run lately? I'm betting one or both are probably off. Deficiencies in either will cause the symptoms you describe, although the hair loss is more an iron symptom than D, and they typically trend toward low in people with thyroid conditions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> Has anyone had this happen? I expected my labs to show that my levels had tanked. Lately I've been feeling beyond EXHAUSTED all day long, cold, joint pain, hair loss, and light-headed when I stand up after lying or sitting. I went to my GP who said blood pressure is fine and redid my labs. I really thought that they would show low levels of free hormones, but they were my best labs so far. On 5mg tapazole:
> ALT 15 (<36) this was 55 at my appointmet 6 weeks ago when on 10mg
> TSH undetectable
> Free T4- 17 (12-22) this was 9.9 6 weeks ago (7.2-21)
> ...




How is your Ferritin?

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, low Vitamin D and Iron levels can really make you feel terrible.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Agree with vit D and Ferritin testing.

I felt horrible on Tapazole but never had my Ferritin or D tested until I had a TT.

Hopefully being low in one of those is your issue.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Could be a combination of deficiencies and the Antibodies. Since your labs have only recently came into line the Antibodies are probably still in charge.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thank you. Since my doctors won't test for ferritin, vitamin D or even B12, I've started to take an iron supplement at night. I'll add vitamin D. I know it can take a very long time for iron to come up anyhow, from what I've read, even with a good diet.

My free levels seem to be sitting in a good range from what I've been told, but it's been 5 months and still no TSH. Am I wrong that you need to start making TSH before you can go into remission?


----------

